# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Διόρθωση D-link 900AP+ rev.C - All Firmwares - All modes!!!

## Acinonyx

*Η επέμβαση αυτή δε χρειάζεται πιά!!!! Δείτε Εδώ*

Αν δεν έχετε σκοπό να χρησιμοποιήσετε το D-link για εσωτερική χρήση αλλά μόνο εξωτερικά αυτή η "επέμβαση" θα καταργήσει την επιλογή κεραίας και θα διορθώσει τα προβλήματα με τα χαμένα πακέτα στην εκπομπή... Η αλλαγή αυτή διορθώνει το προβλημα με τα μακρυνά link σε client mode άλλα βελτιώνει και τα link στα άλλα mode...

Στο ψητό:

Ανοίγοντας το καπάκι από το D-link φαίνεται η miniPCI όπου πάνω της καταλήγουν τα 2 καλώδια από την εσωτερική και την εξωτερική κεραία. Ξεκολλήστε το καλώδιο της εσωτερικής κεραίας για να φύγει το καπάκι τελείως και αν θέλετε για πιο άνεση ξεβιδώστε και τον r-SMA συνδετήρα της άλλης κεραίας από το σασί. Στα πλάγια της miniPCI υπάρχουν 2 αυτάκια.. Σπρώξτε τα προς τα έξω για να πεταχτεί η miniPCI πάνω και αφαιρέστε την. Αφαιρέστε το προστατευτικό τσίγκινο καπάκι πάνω από τα κυκλώματα λήψης και εκπομπής. Από κάτω θα δείτε ότι τα κυκλώματα χωρίζονται σε 2 διαμερίσματα - ένα μεγάλο και ένα μικρό. Οι αλλαγές που θα κάνουμε είναι μέσα στο μικρό διαμέρισμα και έξω απο το τσίγκινο προστατευτικό. Υπάρχει ένας δρόμος ο οποίος δεν χρησιμοποιείται και ξεκινάει μέσα από τα κυκλώματα RF δίπλα σε έναν SMD πυκνωτή και καταλλήγει έξω από αυτά δίπλα σε έναν άλλο πυκνωτή (δείτε φωτό). Προσεχτικά και με λεπτό κολλητήρι αφαιρέστε τους 2 αυτούς πυκνωτές. Καθαρίστε τις επαφές και ανακατευθύνετε βραχυκυκλώνοντας με ελάχιστη κόλληση ή λίγο λεπτό συρματάκι την είσοδο/έξοδο RF στον αχρησιμοποίητο δρόμο ο οποίος καταλλήγει στην έξοδο της εξωτερικής κεραίας. Αυτή η έξοδος έχει έναν επιπλέον πυκνωτή ο οποίος μάλλον έχει τοποθετηθεί για να λειτουργεί με τον αχρησιμοποίητο δρόμο! Αν θέλετε αλλάξτε το καλώδιο που καταλλήγει στον r-SMA με RG-58 kai N-type κολλώντας το κατευθείαν στην έξοδο κεραίας της miniPCI όπως φαίνεται στη φωτό. Καθαρίστε τις κολλήσεις και ελέγξτε για βραχυκύκλωμα. Αν όλα είναι εντάξει κλείστε το τσίγκινο καπάκι και τοποθετήστε ξανά την miniPCI στην υποδοχή της. Βιδώστε ξανά τον r-SMA στο σασί η κολλήστε το N-type στην άλλη άκρη του RG-58. Κλείστε το καπάκι και είναι έτοιμο...  :: 

*ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ: Η επέμβαση είναι για γερά νεύρα και μάτια. Αν δεν έχετε εμπειρία με κολλητήρι μη το δοκιμάσετε. Επίσης αντενδείκνεται για όσους πάσχουν από πρεσβυωπία. Πριν αγγίξετε τις πλακέτες φροντίστε να μην είστε φορτισμένοι με στατικό ηλεκτρισμό (να μην έχετε χαιδέψει κουβέρτα ή κατοικίδιο, να μην έχετε βουρτσίσει τα μαλία σας, κλπ) γιατί μερικά υλικά είναι ευαίσθητα σε αυτόν (έχουμε ακούσει D-link να καίγονται από στατικό ηλεκτρισμό που συγκεντρώνεται στην κεραία από τον αέρα!). Μην έχετε πιεί πολλούς καφέδες γιατί θέλει σταθερό χέρι. Μετά την επέμβαση είναι αδύνατο να ξαναφέρεται το D-link στην αρχική του κατάσταση...*

Υπάρχουν επίσης μερικές πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες που μπορεί να βοηθήσουν εδώ -> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4514

Καλή επιτυχία...  :: 

Υ.Γ. Εμφανίστηκε ένα νέο F/W (3.06b4) στο γερμανικό site της D-link. Δεν διορθώνει τα προβλήματα με τις κεραίες αλλά δείχνει ότι υπάρχει κίνηση για την έκδοση κάποιου καινούριου. Αν έχετε λίγο υπομονή μην προxωρήσετε στην παραπάνω μετατροπή και περιμένετε κάνα μήνα μήπως φιλοτιμηθούν και βγάλουν κανένα νέο F/W που να διορθώνει τα προβλήματα...

----------


## ngia

Τελικά οι δύο πυκνωτές που αφαιρέσαμε έδιναν και dc απομόνωση. Τώρα μετρώ βραχυκύκλωμα. (όχι δεν έχω βραχυκυκλώσει κάτι)
Νομίζω πάντως ότι αυτό δεν πειράζει την λειτουργία.

Επειδή η απόπειρα εγχείρησης έχει ένα ποσοστό επιτυχίας με την πρώτη 50% (τουλάχιστον με το δικό μου άτσαλο χέρι) καλό είναι να κάνετε μια δοκιμή μετά .
Επειδή συνήθως ή πέτυχε ή δεν πέτυχε (δηλ μικρή η πιθανότητα να πέτυχε μερικώς - να έχεις απώλειες - στάσιμα) αρκεί να κάνετε μια μέτρηση με μια άλλη κάρτα, συνδέοντας και αποσυνδέοντας μια κεραία (μια cantenna πχ) στο pigtail.
Αν είστε σε απόσταση 1-2 μέτρα πρέπει χωρίς κεραία να πιάνεται από το laptop ένα σχετικά μέτριο σήμα. 
Συνδέοντας την κεραία όμως πρέπει να δείτε μεγάλη διαφορά, να πηγαίνει κοντά στο 100% το σήμα.
Αν αυτό δεν συμβαίνει τότε κάπου έχετε βραχυκυκλώσει κάποια χαλκολωρίδα ή δεν έχετε κάνει σύνδεση σε σημείο που πρέπει.

Μπορείτε να κάνετε διάγνωση προχωρόντας σημείο προς σημείο κολλώντας στο σημείο που θέλετε να δοκιμάσεται ένα μικρό κομμάτι σύρμα μήκους 3cm. Αν έχετε δυνατό σήμα στο laptop τότε μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο φτάνει το σήμα.

PS. Εντάξει, είναι εντελώς μπακάλικα, αλλά αν δεν έχεις τα μέσα τι άλλο να κάνεις ;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τελικά οι δύο πυκνωτές που αφαιρέσαμε έδιναν και dc απομόνωση. Τώρα μετρώ βραχυκύκλωμα. (όχι δεν έχω βραχυκυκλώσει κάτι) 
> Νομίζω πάντως ότι αυτό δεν πειράζει την λειτουργία


Πράγματι μετά την αλλαγή είναι βραχυκύκλωμα μέχρι τον τελευταίο πυκνωτή δίπλα στην έξοδο της κεραίας.. Η αφαίρεση των πυκνωτών δεν πρέπει να επηρρεάζει την λειτουργία του AP γιατί πιό πίσω είδα ότι υπήρχε το ίδιο σετ πυκνωτών και για τον διακόπτη RX/TX. Το περίεργο είναι ότι αν μετρήσουμε πριν το πυκνωτή που αφήσαμε θα δούμε ότι βραχυκυκλώνει με την γη. Αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί το λευκό υλικό με τον αριθμό επάνω μοιάζει και πρέπει να έιναι κάποιο δικτύωμα φίλτρο με πηνεία μεταξύ σήματος και γής.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι το rev.C2 αυτό που φαίνεται στη φωτό. Υπέθεσα ότι και το rev.C1 είναι παρόμοιο γι'αυτό δεν το διευκρίνισα. Μπορείς να το βγάλεις καμία φωτογραφία να το δούμε;  ::

----------


## ngia

Το παλμοτροφοδοτικό του Rev. C έχει κάποια αστάθεια μου φαίνεται. Το ακούω και κάνει ένα ρυθμικό ήχο (τακ - τακ) σαν να μην έχει σχεδιαστεί σωστά ο βρόχος ανάδρασης του. Πάντως η τάση στην έξοδο του είναι σταθερή.

Α τσιρίζει κιόλας, μάλλον το πηνιάκι του δεν το έχουνε τυλίξει αρκετά σφικτά.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το παλμοτροφοδοτικό του Rev. C έχει κάποια αστάθεια μου φαίνεται. Το ακούω και κάνει ένα ρυθμικό ήχο (τακ - τακ) σαν να μην έχει σχεδιαστεί σωστά ο βρόχος ανάδρασης του. Πάντως η τάση στην έξοδο του είναι σταθερή.
> 
> Α τσιρίζει κιόλας, μάλλον το πηνιάκι του δεν το έχουνε τυλίξει αρκετά σφικτά.


Πράγματι! Το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ! Δεν έχω ακούσει το τσίρισμα όμως. Το τακ-τακ ακούγεται ρυθμικά μόνο σε AP mode και ο ρυθμός του γίνεται πιο γρήγορος όταν μειώνεται το beacon interval... Άρα κάνει τακ όταν ζορίζεται στην εκπομπή... Επίσης ακούγεται πολύ έντονα και στην εκκίνηση όπου δεν εκπέμπει άρα είναι προφανές ότι είναι το πάλμοτροφοδοτικό. Δεν πρέπει να το καθίζει πάντως. Κάποιο πηνείο, όπως είπες, πρέπει να τρίζει στα μεγάλα ρεύματα. Τέτοιο ήχο έχω ξανακούσει σε κάτι τηλ. κέντρα της alcatel με κάρτες όπου η κάθε μια είχε 4 παλμοτροφοδοτικά πάνω (ένα για κάθε γραμμή!) για να δίνει 35volt σε κάθε τηλεφωνική γραμμή... Εδικά στην εκκίνηση γινόταν πανικός μέσα στο κουτί με τις κάρτες!  ::

----------


## VRaCh

Επειδή η επανάληψη είναι η μητέρα της μάθησης
και επειδή έβγαλα μια ποιο καθαρή φωτογραφία από την μετατροπή του Dlink για έναν γνωστό μου,
την ποστάρω κι εδώ, μήπως βοηθήσει περισσότερο κάποιον που θα θελήσει να την κάνει.


Σημεία 1 και 2 κόκκινα: τα σημεία που κάνουμε την μετατροπή
Σημεία 1 και 2 μοβ: η παλιά θέση των πυκνωτών
Σημεία 2 και 3 μοβ: η καινούρια θέση των πυκνωτών ή των βραχυκυκλωμάτων.
Το Α κίτρινο είναι το διακοπτάκι που απομονώνουμε.

Αργότερα θα κάνω και την δεύτερη εγχείρηση, αλλά θα την κάνω λίγο διαφορετικά,
θα βάλω πολύστροφο τριμεράκι αντί για ποτενσιόμετρο
για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους,
τους οποίους θα τους ποστάρω μαζί με την μετατροπή.

Μίλτος.

(Τι ωραία που φαίνονται τα άτιμα μεγεθυνμένα  ::  )

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολύ ωραία! Χρειαζόταν μία κοντινή φωτό..

Αναρωτιέμαι πως γύρισες τον πυκνωτή προς τα κάτω!  ::   ::

----------


## VRaCh

> Αναρωτιέμαι πως γύρισες τον πυκνωτή προς τα κάτω!


Μα δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος εκτός από το να τον ξεκολλήσεις από την παλιά του θέση
και να τον κολλήσεις στην καινούρια.
Θα έκανα το ίδιο και με τον άλλο πυκνωτή, αλλά ήθελε λίγο παραπάνω παίδεμα
λόγω της θωράκισης που είναι ακριβώς από πάνω κι εκείνη την ώρα βιαζόμουνα.
Το πυκνωτάκι που έβγαλα το έχω φυλάξει, μήπως και γίνει *το* θαύμα
και βγάλει η Dlink κανένα firmware της προκοπής.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραίος... Εγώ τα έχασα αμέσως..  ::

----------


## Asterix

Ωραίος ....και μπράβο Acinonyx.... τα εχω κανει λιγο σαλάτα...Έχω το Dlink 900+ 3.02 FW. Na θα ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα;
Σε τι mode δουλευουν σε simplex η Full Dublex?
Σχετικά με τις κεραίες εύκολα τα πράγματα απότι κατάλαβα...αφήνουμε μόνο μία και μάλιστα με καλύτερης ποιότητας καλώδιο κατευθείαν στη κεραία...
Σχετικά με τόν έλεγχο εκπομπής τί γίνετε?
Άμα πειράξουμε τη τάση ελέγχου προς τον Linear Amp δεν χαμηλώνουμε και εκπομπή;
Βγήκε κανένα FW να μην κάνουμε όλα τα παραπάνω?
Αν τέλος πάντων το ξεγελάσουμε και πάρει το χακεμένο επανέρχετε αν κατι δεν πάει καλά? Πες τε μου τα νεώτερα με αυτό το θέμα..
-Μου πρότειναν τα 3com αλλα δεν θυμάμε πιο μοντέλο ...μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς?...να είναι και ΑΡ και Client με ελεγχόμενη Ισχύ εξόδου και πιθανό κόστος....
ευχαριστώ πολύ....

----------


## Acinonyx

Το 802.11b δουλεύει αμφίδρομα και half duplex επειδή χρησιμοποιέι το ίδιο κανάλι και γιά εκπομπή και για λήψη.

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τάση ελέγχου για τον ενισχύτη ισχύος. Η ενίσχυση του είναι σταθερή. Η εξασθένηση μπορεί να γίνει μόνο από το ΜΑΧ δηλαδή να χαμηλώνεις την οδήγηση που θα δώσει στον τελικό αλλάζοντας την τάση στο pin που έχω γράψει πιό πάνω.

----------


## Asterix

Να γίνω εδώ λίγο πιο σαφής..
*Simplex* Σημαίνει εκπομπή - λήψη στο ιδιο κανάλι ίδια ακριβώς συχνότητα. Οπότε δεν νοείται ταυτόχρονα RX-TX.
*Half Dublex* σημαίνει εκπομπή - λήψη σε διαφορετικό κανάλι αλλά όχι ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή - λήψη.
*FullDublex* σημαίνει εκπομπή - λήψη σε διαφορετικό κανάλι και ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή - λήψη. Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει Dublexer, klp klp αλλά διπλάσια ταχύτητα.
Από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει για τα Wireless μάλλον είναι Simplex? αλλά δεν ειμαι βέβαιος.
Acinonyx Απάντησε μου όμως αν θες και στα άλλα ερωτήματα ευχαριστώ....ρίχτε μια ματια σε ενα κιτ της Maxim 
http://pdfserv.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/MAX28 ... 1EVKIT.pdf και επίσης εδώ http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark, ... ~mode=flat

----------


## ngia

*Προσοχή*
Για να ξεπεράσουμε το πρόβλημα με το diversity υπάρχουν οι εξής τρόποι:
1. Χρησιμοποιούμε τη διαδρομή η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιείται, κάνοντας δύο αλλαγές 
2. Χρησιμοποιούμε τη διαδρομή που χρησιμοποιείται ξεκολλόντας ή παρακάμπτοντας το RF switch

και στους δυο τρόπους μπορούμε να καλλήσουμε γεφυρούλα ή να ξανακολήσουμε με προσοχή τους πυκνωτές, στον δεύτερο τρόπο αναγκαστικά πρέπει να βάλουμε γέφυρα με συρματάκι.

Κρατώντας σταθερές δύο κεραίες και βάζοντας το dlink πριν και μετά την εγχείρηση, δοκιμάζοντας διάφορες εγχειρίσεις μετρήσαμε τη λήψη στην απέναντι πλευρά.

Μετρήσαμε το σήμα με adaptora και μετά με καλώδιο κατευθείαν πάνω στην πλακέτα. Το σήμα έμεινε το ίδιο (μέσα στα όρια που μπορεί να διακρίνει η κάρτα δηλ 0.5dB)
Μετά κάνοντας bypass το RF switch με βραχυκύκλωμα μετρήσαμε *5dB* χαμηλότερα.
Μετά κάνοντας το ίδιο με την άλλη διαδρομή με δύο βραχυκυκλώματα, μετρήσαμε *4dB* χαμηλότερα.
Στη συνέχεια δοκιμάσαμε να αλλάξουμε το σχήμα της γεφυρούλας. Παρατηρήσαμε διαφορές έστω και για 1μμ διαφορετικό μήκος και σχήμα. Τελικά μετά από αρκετές δοκιμές με μια γεφυρούλα σχήματος π φέραμε τη λήψη στο ίδιο με πριν.

*Συμπέρασμα.*
Επέμβαση η οποία να μην αλλάζει τα χαρακτηριστικά του dlink μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με δυο τρόπους:

1. *Επανακόλληση των πυκνωτών* που έχει στις καινούργιες θέσεις.
2. Εφαρμογή λογικής τάσης στα *ποδαράκια ελέγχου του RF switch* (στο ένα 0 στο άλλο 3volt μέσω κατάλληλης αντίστασης) προκειμένου να λειτουργεί μόνο από το ένα μονοπάτι. 

credits : Bliz και LimaH διαπίστωσαν τη συμπεριφορά αυτή στο πεδίο.

----------


## Asterix

Απο που προς τα που βάζουμε το Trimmer η αντίσταση ?..

----------


## warchief

Παιδιά εδω στην Τρίπολη έχουμε ένα DI-624 Revision B, και αντιμετωπίζουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το diversity των κεραιών, υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνεται η μετατροπή αυτή και στο δικό μας μοντέλο?

Ουτως η άλλιως το dlink θα πάει αποθήκη οπότε μπορούμε να πειραματιστουμε, αν έχετε κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο ή έχετε απάντηση στο ερώτημα plz reply...

----------


## Asterix

Ρε σεις μου ηρθε μια ιδεα....είπαμε οτι το Dlink δουλευει παντα divercity τις κεραίες....χμμμμμ..... Έχω ένα ΑΡ και θέλω να στείλω το σήμα σε 2 σημεία που έχουν 120 μοίρες μεταξύ τους...αν βάλω 2 εξωτερικές κεραίες έχω ψαχτεί προτιμώ τις Helical με 23dbi....μάλλον θα έχω αποτέλεσμα...ιδίως όταν τα 2 σημεία δεν δουλεύουν τις ιδιες ωρες..... τι λέτε?......

----------


## fidakis

Αν δεν δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα πιστευω πως θα παίξει ικανοιποιητικά...

-Κ.

----------


## Acinonyx

> *Προσοχή*
> Για να ξεπεράσουμε το πρόβλημα με το diversity υπάρχουν οι εξής τρόποι:
> 1. Χρησιμοποιούμε τη διαδρομή η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιείται, κάνοντας δύο αλλαγές 
> 2. Χρησιμοποιούμε τη διαδρομή που χρησιμοποιείται ξεκολλόντας ή παρακάμπτοντας το RF switch
> 
> και στους δυο τρόπους μπορούμε να καλλήσουμε γεφυρούλα ή να ξανακολήσουμε με προσοχή τους πυκνωτές, στον δεύτερο τρόπο αναγκαστικά πρέπει να βάλουμε γέφυρα με συρματάκι.
> 
> Κρατώντας σταθερές δύο κεραίες και βάζοντας το dlink πριν και μετά την εγχείρηση, δοκιμάζοντας διάφορες εγχειρίσεις μετρήσαμε τη λήψη στην απέναντι πλευρά.
> 
> ...



Αν μία τόσο μικρή αλλαγή δημιουργεί τόσο μεγάλη εξασθένηση τότε είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι και ένας κακοβαλμένος ή ακόλλητος συνδετήρας να κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Μία άλλη πρόταση είναι να συνδεθεί εξωτερικός διακόπτης στον Switch και να προστεθεί καλώδιο με βύσμα και στην έξοδο της εσωτερικής κεραίας. Έτσι με την κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία θα μπορούμε να διαλέγουμε με ένα διακόπτη όποια έξοδο χρειαζόμστε κάθε φορά. Πάντως, η μία διαδρομή έχει ένα επιπλέον πυκνωτή από την άλλη παρόλο που και οι δύο υποτίθεται ότι θα καταλήγουν στον ίδιο τύπο connectorα. Επίσης και στον διακόπτη εκπομπής-λήψης υπάρχει το ίδιο σετ πυκνωτών.

----------


## smyrosnik

Για δείτε και αυτό , και ας εξηγήσει κάποιος στα J2 και J5 τι λέει..

http://wireless.com.pt/docs/howtos/pote ... /index.php

----------


## ngia

Εκείνο που έχουν κάνει είναι να αυξήσουν το ρεύμα πόλωσης του τελικού ενισχυτή. Με τον τρόπο αυτό αφενός κάνουν πιο γραμμική τη λειτουργία του , αφετέρου επιτρέπουν τη λειτουργία του σε ισχύ εξόδου μέχρι 22dBm.
(σε συνδιασμό με αύξηση της ισχύος και στο άλλο ολοκληρωμένο με κάποιο ποτένσιο)


Κάποια στοιχεία που έχουν ενδιαφέρον:
..Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μείωσης της κατανάλωσης όταν μειώσεις την ισχύ εξόδου, φαίνεται όμως ότι η dlink δεν το έχει υλοποίησει αυτό.
..Ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι όταν ο ενισχυτής εξόδου είναι τέρμα, καταναλώνει περίπου 1watt. αυτό αντιστοιχεί σε πε΄ριπου 25 βαθμούς διαφορά θερμοκρασίας από το περιβάλλον. Έτσι αν η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος είναι 40 βαθμοί, η θερμοκρασία στο chip είναι 65 και σύμφωνα με έναν τύπο που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής η διάρκεια ζωής του (αναμενόμενη) είναι 6.5 χρόνια.
Αν η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος είναι 50 βαθμοί, τότε ο χρόνος γίνεται 3 χρόνια.
.. Σταθερή λειτουργία του ενισχυτή υπάρχει με στάσιμα λιγότερα από 1:5. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με ένα κακοφταγμένο καλώδιο, όχι μόνο χάνεις σήμα αλλά ο ενισχυτής σου δεν λειτουργεί σωστά (μπορεί να ταλαντώνει)
.. Μέγιστα στάσιμα που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα είναι 10:1. Αυτό αναφέρεται μόνο όταν εκπέμπει σε μέγιστη ισχύ, και σημαίνει ότι όταν δουλεύει σε μέγιστη ισχύ καλό είναι να μην αποσυνδέεται η κεραία.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πραγματοποίησα το ίδιο πείραμα. Μέτρησα την εκπομπή πριν την αφαίρεση των πυκνωτών και μετά. Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τελείως αντίθετα από αυτα που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω. Όχι μόνο δεν μειώθηκε η εκπομπή αλλά αυξήθηκε και κατά 1db. Η μέτρηση έγινε με 2 διαφορετικές κάρτες και σε 2 διαφορετικές αποστάσεις. Μήπως έχετε κάνει κάτι λάθος στην διαδικασία των μετρήσεων; Μήπως αλλάξατε F/W μετά την επέμβαση; Το 3.07 εκπέμπει με λιγότερη μέγιστη ισχύ από ότι το 3.02 σε AP mode.

Από το datasheet του τελικού δείχνει ότι σταθερή λειτουργία έχει με στάσιμα λιγότερα ή ίσα με *5:1*. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να τα πετύχεις εκτός αν έχεις κάνεις χοντρή πατάτα με τα καλώδια και συγκεκριμένα κοντά στον πομπό γιατί οι απώλειες είναι πολύ μεγάλες στην γραμμή μεταφοράς ούτως ή άλλως...

----------

